# Turn the key...nothing happens!



## Multimillion (Aug 19, 2005)

1986 Nissan Stanza wagon (Multi) When I put the key in and turn it, absolutely nothing happens. The battery works fine, and I jsut got a new starter motor. No dash lights, no radio, no accessories even when the key is turned. I think it might be the ignition module (where the key goes) but I don't know how to test it. Any ideas of how to test or what else it could be?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the fuses and fusible links under the hood. It sounds like that is your problem.

Troy


----------



## Multimillion (Aug 19, 2005)

Checked the fuses, they're all good and there's power coming to the ignition switch so according to the ignition wiring diagram the fusible link must still be good. Any other ideas? I don't want to own a giant paperweight.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I assume you've taken the battery's volt readings to determine that it is good? Have you checked proper contact with the leads at the coils and distributor? Is it an automatic? Is it Park? Just throwin' ideas at you.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Do your lights and other accessories still work? Do the dash lights come on when when you turn the key to "Run"?

Troy


----------



## Multimillion (Aug 19, 2005)

Checked the voltage reads about 13. How do I check for proper contact at the coils and distributor? It's a manual transmission. No dashboard lights come on when the key is in run and no accessories ever.


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Proper contact at the distributor and coils is merely making certain that they are all plugged in securly and in the right order. This is a longshot, but there is an "Extended Storage" switch beside the panel of fuses on the fuse block under the driver's side dash. Could this switch have been inadvertedly turned on? (This prevents the battery from discharging over extended periods - thus hibernating your vehicle). As far as testing all the components of your Ignition System, you'll need a Service Manual. It has a comprehensive trouble-shooting section on the ignition using a multimeter.


----------



## Multimillion (Aug 19, 2005)

Figured out the problem, kind of embarrassing really. The connector off the battery that powers the accessories and ignition I guess was corroded inside the plug so it wasn't obvious from my first glance. Thanks for everybodies help.


----------

